# Wtf? Rear Derailleur moving in & out when putting/removing QR skewer



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, thread title self explanatory. When I put my quick release skewer on my rear wheel and then tighten it with the hand lock lever, the rear derailleur seems to move 'in & out' (in the direction as if it were shifting.) I don't know if this is normal, but I know I had a crash recently so may that be the culprit? Also, the LBS had to take off and adjust the RD after the crash, so was it on them?

EDIT: Okay, I thought I found the culprit, but it's probably not it. The bolts for the rear D hanger were slightly loose. I also noticed they made a 'snapping' noise when I was tightening them so I removed them and lubed the threads with Tri-Flow. Put them back on, and then noticed one of the bolts was getting stripped on the head.

When I went to tighten the QR again, it still moved slightly. But even if the rear D hanger is not the culprit, should I get it inspected again regardless? I know I should definitely replace that stripped bolt, though.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, when you tighten your skewer, aren't you are squeezing the dropouts together? Which is why it appears that your RD is moving.


----------



## Ventus (Feb 21, 2012)

Check you derailleur hanger, it sounds loose.


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> Well, when you tighten your skewer, aren't you are squeezing the dropouts together? Which is why it appears that your RD is moving.


Okay, I feel silly now. That may just be it. But I've never noticed such movement before when I tightened the QRs before the crash :skep:.

Whatever, I'll get the LBS to prove you right, hopefully.. Don't want to be spending more on repairs :mad2:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats normal. You can only ride and tune it with the Q/R tight so go with it. 

Remember, if you go for a ride with your skewer loose, or missing your rear wheel it will effect your shifting a bit. A turn of the cable adjuster at the rear adjustment should fix this though.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Remember, if you go for a ride with your skewer loose, or missing your rear wheel it will effect your shifting a bit. A turn of the cable adjuster at the rear adjustment should fix this though.


Really? So then on those days when you decide to ride with your skewer tight or when you find your missing rear wheel, does that mean you have to adjust your derailleur again?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

who knew that losing a rear wheel would affect shifting?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

testpilot said:


> Really? So then on those days when you decide to ride with your skewer tight or when you find your missing rear wheel, does that mean you have to adjust your derailleur again?


Yah, but I get lifetime adjustments at the LBS so.....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Of course, riding fixed-gear means never having to worry about whether or not you remembered your rear wheel ... :thumbsup:


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> who knew that losing a rear wheel would affect shifting?


:lol:

Okay, so the shop said that lateral movement was normal for QR tightening & loosening. Guess I never noticed it before cause I wasn;t paranoid my entire bike would collapse after a crash.


----------



## Old_Time_Campy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Fix your derailleur hanger...*

I wouldn't use Triflow to install the derailleur hanger mounting bolts. Remove the offending stripped bolt, clean the area with a degreaser, and use the proper Loctite that allows for future bolt removal. This should stay tight as long as you have your bike. 

Those little screws have very little friction in their small amount of threads and have a greater tendency to work loose over time. Your skewer will hold everything together, but the slight amount of movement will wallow out the fittings and eventually cause the hanger or its mounting bolts to not fit correctly.

Cheers


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Old_Time_Campy said:


> I wouldn't use Triflow to install the derailleur hanger mounting bolts. Remove the offending stripped bolt, clean the area with a degreaser, and use the proper Loctite that allows for future bolt removal. This should stay tight as long as you have your bike.
> 
> Those little screws have very little friction in their small amount of threads and have a greater tendency to work loose over time. Your skewer will hold everything together, but the slight amount of movement will wallow out the fittings and eventually cause the hanger or its mounting bolts to not fit correctly.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the Triflow tidbit. I wasn't aware that lube was not a good substitute for good ol grease . Just got some locktite at my LHS (Local Hardware Store ) Unfortunately, the RD hanger bolt is specific to a frame and I need to go to my Giant dealer for that. Oh well, they're good folk so they'll maybe toss me one for free .


----------

